# "Summer" TTTF



## Bri831 (Apr 5, 2020)

Has anyone used the "Summer" TTTF from Jacklin/United Seeds? The description is extremely intriguing.

[https://unitedseeds.com/product/summer-tall-fescue/]

"Summer turf‐type tall fescue scorches the competition with its extremely fine leaf texture, excellent turf density and a deep dark green color. Blades are so fine, many people mistake Summer for Kentucky bluegrass."

Would love to see some pics of this up close in an actual yard.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Bri831 said:


> Has anyone used the "Summer" TTTF from Jacklin/United Seeds? The description is extremely intriguing.
> 
> [https://unitedseeds.com/product/summer-tall-fescue/]
> 
> ...


One thing I don't like about this supplier is they don't list the specific cultivars for each blend. Knowing that helps one to research what is actually proven to do a certain thing.


----------



## Bri831 (Apr 5, 2020)

This is a single type of TTTF not a blend.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

This thread mentions Summer TTTF.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15587


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

Here is the data sheet for Summer TTTF. It appears to be a dwarf type TTTF based on the info:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiN9q36wIzsAhULVa0KHSmbDugQFjAIegQIDRAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.grahamturf.com%2Fsites%2Fdefault%2Ffiles%2Fproduct_files%2FSummer%2520Turf%2520Type%2520Tall%2520Fescue.pdf&usg=AOvVaw0bqDTvLZJbWvfsiRaMR64e


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

@Green has some. He recommended it to me a while back when I was searching for a solution for a problem area. I did not end up using it, however because mother nature threw a curve ball at me this season.


----------



## Bri831 (Apr 5, 2020)

01Bullitt said:


> This thread mentions Summer TTTF.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15587


I wish they would have shown the tag on that Snapback RR to see the percentages of Summer to NoNet.


----------



## Bri831 (Apr 5, 2020)

badtlc said:


> Here is the data sheet for Summer TTTF. It appears to be a dwarf type TTTF based on the info:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiN9q36wIzsAhULVa0KHSmbDugQFjAIegQIDRAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.grahamturf.com%2Fsites%2Fdefault%2Ffiles%2Fproduct_files%2FSummer%2520Turf%2520Type%2520Tall%2520Fescue.pdf&usg=AOvVaw0bqDTvLZJbWvfsiRaMR64e


Trust me I've stared at that product sheet quite a bit. It seems like it would have all the positives of a KBG like fine, dense, dark blades, far better heat and drought tolerance but without the negatives of higher inputs and fungal issues. Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Kiza (Oct 30, 2019)

Summer is my #1 TTTF. Ignore their marketing. It's not darker, no dwarfism, no thinner blades, etc. All modern high quality TTTFs look similar, especially in their first year. But it's my #1 because it handles stress very well (much less browning), very good root growth, and overall just appeared to be a very healthy cultivar. It beat out 4th millennium (surprisingly, my worst TTTF), Titanium 2LS (#2), Rhizing Moon, Diablo, and Raptor3. In no way shape or form did it look even look and feel close to KBG. Again, marketing.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Bri831 said:


> 01Bullitt said:
> 
> 
> > This thread mentions Summer TTTF.
> ...


I overseeded with SnapBack a month ago. The lawn is THICK!


----------



## Bri831 (Apr 5, 2020)

Kiza said:


> Summer is my #1 TTTF. Ignore their marketing. It's not darker, no dwarfism, no thinner blades, etc. All modern high quality TTTFs look similar, especially in their first year. But it's my #1 because it handles stress very well (much less browning), very good root growth, and overall just appeared to be a very healthy cultivar. It beat out 4th millennium (surprisingly, my worst TTTF), Titanium 2LS (#2), Rhizing Moon, Diablo, and Raptor3. In no way shape or form did it look even look and feel close to KBG. Again, marketing.


Thanks for the honest reply. It's not exactly what I wanted to hear but what I suspected in the back of my mind. I'm sure as time goes on they will continue to breed varieties of TTTF to resemble KBG but be much more heat and drought resistant. I'd still like to try it and see how it looks. I've been studying the NTEP results and sorting by fineness then by color. The top 3 that aren't listed by code names and by their actual names are Olympus, Fayette, Thor. All of them being over a 6 in fineness and 7 or above in color. Summer wasn't listed in it's actual name so I didn't know where it would have landed on the list.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Kiza said:


> *Summer is my #1 TTTF.* Ignore their marketing. It's not darker, no dwarfism, no thinner blades, etc. All modern high quality TTTFs look similar, especially in their first year. But it's my #1 because* it handles stress very well (much less browning), very good root growth*, and overall just appeared to be a very healthy cultivar. It beat out 4th millennium (surprisingly, my worst TTTF), Titanium 2LS (#2), Rhizing Moon, Diablo, and Raptor3. In no way shape or form did it look even look and feel close to KBG. Again, marketing.


This is great to know. If my Barenbrug RTF doesn't work out, I may try this Summer TTTF. Thanks!

What planting zone are you in, Kiza?


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I used summer tall fescue last fall for a heavy over seed extremely happy with it. It's very fine blades very thick and plush. You can check my journal if interested.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

Bri831 said:


> Trust me I've stared at that product sheet quite a bit. It seems like it would have all the positives of a KBG like fine, dense, dark blades, far better heat and drought tolerance but without the negatives of higher inputs and fungal issues. Unless I'm missing something?


I think it is very similar to Siesta. I have a fair amount of siesta in my yard and it looks wonderful but succumbs to fungus at the drop of a hat but I think that is more an issue with my climate than the grass. All the TTTF struggles in my area.

It does not grow fast. I mow every 4 days right now and using side-throw setup on my mower you can't even see the clippings shoot out they are so small.


----------



## Bri831 (Apr 5, 2020)

M32075 said:


> I used summer tall fescue last fall for a heavy over seed extremely happy with it. It's very fine blades very thick and plush. You can check my journal if interested.


I just went through your journal and it turned out great. Looks like it was getting darker this year. Do you have any more recent pics?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

M32075 said:


> I used summer tall fescue last fall for a heavy over seed extremely happy with it. It's very fine blades very thick and plush. You can check my journal if interested.


Looks exactly like my new overseed. My overseed was SnapBack rr. Did you notice a darker shade of color this year compared to last year?


----------



## Kiza (Oct 30, 2019)

Deadlawn said:


> What planting zone are you in, Kiza?


zone 6b


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Bri831 said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> > I used summer tall fescue last fall for a heavy over seed extremely happy with it. It's very fine blades very thick and plush. You can check my journal if interested.
> ...


Just put some Milo once it kicks in should get darker. I would say it's not KBG dark but with fescue it's hard to achieve but dark enough.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I will say with summer I did get the usual fungus that comes with tall fescue and with a unrelenting hot dry summer with no shade it did get some dye off but was expecting. Overall if you like a thin blade thick plush tall fescue I would recommend. It definitely gets dark green but not like high end KBG dark.


----------



## McGlock (Sep 8, 2020)

I have Summer TTTF IN my mix. I started my lawn with United Seed company Super Turf II. It had Summer TTTF in it. I also overseeded with more. I noticed that when you take pictures, it does not come out as dark as it actually is. Summer is fine, one of the finest, if not the finest. They are no longer producing Summer anymore due to low yield.
A couple things about TTTF. First, the TTTF grass blades will only be as fine as the turf is dense. Meaning, the thicker the canopy grows, the thinner the blade. The more spread out, the blades will grow thicker. Color for each cultivar depends on region, and soil. 
If you are looking for darker cultivars, 4th Millenium, Traverse 2, Spyder LS, Titanium 2LS, Valkyrie LS, and Raptor III. Firecracker SLS is awesome for resistance against soil high in salts.
If you are having difficulty with results, take care of that soil (not just feet.) Humic Acid, Fulvic Acid, Gypsum, Green County Fertilizer Product it ones similar really make the difference!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

McGlock said:


> They are no longer producing Summer anymore due to low yield.


That is news. How/where/when did you find that out?

Someone above mentioned Siesta being similar. That is what the guy at United Seeds (who no longer works there unfortunately) told me last year. He said they're basically interchangeable, and he didn't think any differences would be significant.

Maybe Siesta (which I believe is newer) is still being grown. If so, it would probably be considered a comparable grass/replacement.


----------

